# cd/dvd rippen?



## Kalma (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin neulich auf Linux umgestiegen und wollte dort CD's rippen..

Nur, weiß ich nicht, wie das geht 

Kann mir wer sagen, wie das geht? Ist egal, ob mit Befehlsfenster oder Grafischer Oberfläche




Danke schonmal
David


----------



## deepthroat (30. Juni 2006)

Hi.

Für KDE wäre wohl k3b (K3b - The CD Kreator) das richtige Programm.

Für Gnome Sound Juicer, Goobox oder Grip. Mehr unter: GnomeFiles - GNOME/GTK+ Software Repository

Für die Kommandozeile gibt's z.B. abcde (http://lly.org/~rcw/abcde/page/).

Letztendlich greifen die meisten dieser Tools auf die Backend-Programme cdparanoia, cdda2wav, oggenc, lame/blame/toolame/bladeenc, id3/id3v2 zurück um die Audio Daten auf die Platte zu kopieren und sie dann in OGG Vorbis bzw. MP3 Dateien zu kodieren.

Gruß


----------

